# Sensor Infrarrojo para Contador Up/Down



## Luno (Dic 30, 2011)

Saludos, 
En esta ocasión acudo ante ustedes para que me den algunos consejos de cómo puedo lograr mi cometido.

He hecho un contador up/down de 00-99 cuya variación proviene de 2 sensores infrarrojos como los que están en la figura. 
Como observarán indico un par de flechas la 1era cuenta y la 2da descuenta. Sin embargo, mi problema radica ahi. 

Lo que quiero conseguir es que al pasar un objeto en dirección de la flecha 1 me cuente (no tengo ningún problema con eso) y seguidamente al pasar por el sensor 2 no quiero que este lo descuente(ahi mi problema). 

Lo mismo al pasar un objeto en dirección de la flecha 2 quiero que descuente(bien) y que seguidamente al pasar por el sensor 1 no quiero que este cuente(ahi mi problema).

Cómo podría lograr eso, lo intenté con flip flops pero no lo conseguí, aún no tengo clara la idea.







*Si no quedó muy claro miren este video desde el minuto 00:15 seg eso quiero lograr*






*GRACIAS POR SU TIEMPO*



Cabe recalcar que uno de los pines sea 4 o 5 debe estar en 1 lógico para que el otro pueda contar o descontar según sea el caso


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola Luno

Creo que algúno de los ciruitos que aparecen en el siguiente enlace te servirían de ejemplo para continuar tu proyecto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-99-4029-barreras-infrarrojas-14784/#post581536


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Luno (Dic 30, 2011)

Hoola MrCarlos

Sí muy bueno ese link, para un IC que tiene el up/down en una misma patilla. 
Más o menos me dio cierta idea, hice algunas operaciones con el 74192 que estoy usando pero aún no me da resultado. .


----------



## Luno (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos nuevamente.
Luego de tanto insistir en Livewire finalmente salió 

Sin embargo, lo implemente en el Proteus que es al que más confianza le tengo no salió  ....
Ahora me queda implementarlo en el protoboard haber cuál será el resultado

Modifiqué tu circuito que subiste en otro post y lo adecué para mi contador con el 74192. en livewire salio, pero no en el proteus.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k162/jorge_avril/sensorsalio.png

Después comentaré como me fue en el protoboard
felices fiestas chau!

Hola MrCarlos nuevamente.
Luego de tanto insistir en Livewire finalmente salió 

Sin embargo, lo implemente en el Proteus que es al que más confianza le tengo no salió  ....
Ahora me queda implementarlo en el protoboard haber cuál será el resultado

Modifiqué tu circuito que subiste en otro post y lo adecué para mi contador con el 74192. en livewire salio, pero no en el proteus.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k162/jorge_avril/sensorsalio.png

Después comentaré como me fue en el protoboard
felices fiestas chau!

Aqui está el circuito:








PD: Mil disculpas por la doble publicación, me equivoqué al poner mal la imagen al final salió pero... disculpas ^^.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 31, 2011)

Hola Luno

El problema que vas a encontrar con el circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje, es el formado por los 3 inversores localizados en la parte baja del esquema.

Ese circuito, el formado por los 3 inversores, es llamado One-Shot. 
Simulándolo en LiveWire se aproxima más a lo que debe hacer. 
Simulándolo en el ISIS de Proteus se nota que no lo sabe interpretar.
Te recomiendo que analices ese circuito en los 2 simuladores por medio de un osciloscopio.

Lo que hace el circuito llamado One-Shot es lo siguiente:
Cuando baja la señal de entrada, la salida del inversor que tiene el capacitor en su salida va subiendo de nivel hasta alcanzar el nivel de umbral del 74LS04, cuando llega a ese nivel, el segundo inversor siente un uno en su entrada y cambia el estado de sus salida a cero.
El inversor, de la parte superior, solo cumple su cometido invirtiendo la señal de entrada.
A la salida del circuito aparece un pulso positivo y el ancho de este depende del valor del capacitor. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 1, 2012)

> Cabe recalcar que uno de los pines sea 4 o 5 debe estar en 1 lógico para que el otro pueda contar o descontar según sea el caso



Allí está la clave... 

Con respecto al circuito en livewire, me parece sospechosa esa conexión de los inversores con un CI común como el 7404, a la larga podría ser que se quemarán por su conexión de salidas en común, para evitar ese problema utiliza unos inversores con salida a colector abierto como el 7405.. R7 (1k) hará la función de resistor de pull-up (que creo que es su razón de estar allí en ese circuito). 
Saludos y buen inicio de año


----------



## Luno (Ene 1, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuesta lo tomaré mucho en cuenta, sin embargo sabe alguien como utilizar los flip flops en el isis proteus por que no simula nada.... a comparación con el livewire que si lo hace...

??

PD:Felices Fiestas


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 1, 2012)

Hola Luno

Podrías adjuntar el archivo .DSN que genera el ISIS de Proteus para ver si descubro el Por Qué no funcionan los Flip-Flop's?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Luno (Ene 2, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos ya no fue problema solucionar los FF ahora si funcionan.

Sin embargo, al implementarlo en el protoboard no me fnciona, revisé las conexiones y los cables estabban en buen estado, además de los IC's..

Además implemente este circuito q colgó fogonazo hace mucho tiempo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sensor-conteo-persona-recinto-10197/
lo simulé en livewire como en el isis, y los mismo que antes, asi que..........

Ahora finalemente hize esto:





y si me funcó tanto en el Liv como en la realidad..... la única desventaja es que si la persona o el objeto se mantiene un tiempo mayor al que establecí en el 555 monoastable(para el 1er sensor) y pasa luego por 2do sensor... ya no contaría .... no importa... ya veré otra solución. Gracias por tu tiempo



Corrijo el Pin DN (4) del 74192 debería estar conectado con el Q negado y no con el Q.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola Luno

Pero creo que te estás desviando de lo que mencionas en tu mensaje original.
Supongo, por lo que mencionas allá que hay una sola entrada-salida. De tal suerte que cuando pasa un objeto por ambos sensores el sistema que pretendes desarrollar debe contar +1 o –1 dependiendo de qué sensor detectó el cruce del objeto.

Vamos a suponer que tienes, en un solo carril, Sensor Afuera(S1), Sensor Adentro(S2).
Si se acciona S1 luego S2, están entrando, debe contar +1.
Si se acciona S2 luego S1, están saliendo, debe contar –1.
Si el contador llega al máximo permitido debe indicarlo con una alarma sonora o visible. Indicando que está lleno.

Así que, creo, primero tienes que desarrollar un circuito que detecte cual sensor se activó primero y cual después para en base a eso contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
Los circuitos que has venido mostrando son para donde hay una entrada y una salida (separadas). 

En el video que adjuntaste se ve claramente que el dedo del presentador cruza u obstruye los dos sensores y depende de la dirección en que lo haga su sistema cuanta hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Luno (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos

Efectivamente, conseguí hacer lo mismo que el video que publiqué.
Mira este es mi circuito como ejemplo solo es del 0 al 9 y viceversa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOP8mQX1u1s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pitilowich (Ene 16, 2012)

Amigo Luno, pudiste expandir el circuito? (Es decir, no solo un display sino 2, o quizas 3)


----------



## Oceano (Mar 20, 2016)

* Pongo dos formas de hacerlo, sirve para contar personas, objetos y también como encoder.

Se ha de cumplir lo siguiente para que funcione perfecto:

1.) Hay que poner las dos foto-barreras 'A' y 'B' juntas, cuanto más mejor. Porque al interponerse un objeto ha de seguir una secuencia que sólo se cumple en esos casos. La secuencia para contar es (AB): 00, 10, 11, 01, 00 que es cuando va de derecha a izquierda. Y la secuencia para descontar es (AB): 00, 01, 11, 10, 00 que es cuando va de izquierda a derecha.

2.) Hay que respetar que las puertas NOT (o puertas que hagan de puertas de NOT) que están a las salidas de las foto-barreras sean Schmitt trigger (disparador Schmitt) porque harán de antirebotes activos. Son esenciales para que pueda funcionar bien. Puedes utilizar el 7414 o el 74LS14, que son tecnología TTL de puertas NOT Schmitt trigger. Evita utilizar las que son CMOS como el 74HC14 o el 74HCT14.

Esquema 1: Contador reversible con UP/Down independientes con el 74LS192.





Esquema 2: Contador reversible con CP y U/D como el 17LS191.





Si quieres más detalles puedes verlo en este enlace: http://tinyurl.com/h2fphyw


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Abr 27, 2016)

Amigos esperoque todavia puedo hacer una consulta.
El circuito que adjunto lo quiero anexar a una banda transportadora....usa un ldr que cuando es interceptadoel haz de luz  por un objeto el contador se incrementa de uno en uno, tambien tiene un reset,  lo que deseo es que lo revisen para saber si se puede mejorar.... ya que lo quiero implementar...gracias de antemano


----------

